
Show HN: A volunteer group to be your sustainability solution advocates - r--man
https://en4s.bcsea.org
======
r--man
Calling all entrepreneurs out there who are in the British Columbia
sustainable energy market or would like to enter it. We are ENFORS
(Entrepreneurs for Sustainability), a volunteer group active since 2017 in the
BC Sustainable Energy Association with experience in the local startup, tech,
and sustainability ecosystems. We are looking for innovative products or
business initiatives in the field of sustainability to help launch or grow.

Think of us as your supporters, advisors, or potential early power users. We
start with sharing our first impressions of your website or business idea and
extend this all the way to helping you access the right resources to keep your
momentum.

If that sounds interesting, head to
[https://en4s.bcsea.org](https://en4s.bcsea.org) and fill out our contact
form.

Looking forward to hearing about your great ideas!

